# Question about Option 40



## chickenrappa (Jan 10, 2019)

Hello there fellow men. I am currently looking into getting an 11B Option 40 contract. I tried to ask my recruiter a few questions today but I was told that any sort of medical waiver or wearing glasses to join the army with that option was an immediate disqualifier for that contract. He also was talking about RIP, and that I needed a tab before I even went to RIP, and didn't seem to be up to date on info. I am going to ask my question here. If I wear eyeglasses or contact lenses, is that a disqualifier from going Option 40? Also, if I need a med waiver for a major surgery that happened when I was a child, and it was a birth defect and bypass heart surgery but was done when I was still well underage, I was cleared two years ago by the Army to do ROTC (never needed a waiver), but never chased it down and am now looking to go enlisted instead. My surgery was over 5 years ago, is that a disqualifier? I know most of you are probably not doctors, but the statement they made was rather general and I don't know what to believe. So in general, do you know if you can get a contract if you don't have perfect eyesight or wear corrective lenses, and if you have a med waiver for a major surgery long ago, would that be a disqualifier? Do any of you gentlemen know? If anybody does, please let me know. Thanks for any insight you can give me.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 11, 2019)

We usually tend to direct people back to their recruiters when asking these sort of questions, but seeing as how it's been RASP since 2010 and  your recruiter 


> was talking about RIP, and that I needed a tab before I even went to RIP,


I get the feeling he might not be doing as a good a job as he should.

@Centermass is sort of the resident expert here for everything OP 40, so he might have some answers for you.


----------



## chickenrappa (Jan 11, 2019)

Yeah I had to correct him on the whole RASP versus RIP deal, and they didn't seem to know alot about it. I just was wondering in general if anybody here knew if they were lying to try to get me to go conventional Infantry and not have to swing an Option 40 for me.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 11, 2019)

chickenrappa said:


> I just was wondering in general if anybody here knew if they were lying to try to get me to go conventional Infantry and not have to swing an Option 40 for me.



Out of curiosity, then what?  Are you going to march into his office and tell him some guy on the internet says he’s full of shit and you ‘demand’ a 40?


----------



## chickenrappa (Jan 11, 2019)

No, that's not the way it works. I know that, I don't /expect/ a contract, I just want to know if it's possible.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 11, 2019)

chickenrappa said:


> Hello there fellow men. I am currently looking into getting an 11B Option 40 contract. I tried to ask my recruiter a few questions today but I was told that any sort of medical waiver or wearing glasses to join the army with that option was an immediate disqualifier for that contract. He also was talking about RIP, and that I needed a tab before I even went to RIP, and didn't seem to be up to date on info. I am going to ask my question here. If I wear eyeglasses or contact lenses, is that a disqualifier from going Option 40? Also, if I need a med waiver for a major surgery that happened when I was a child, and it was a birth defect and bypass heart surgery but was done when I was still well underage, I was cleared two years ago by the Army to do ROTC (never needed a waiver), but never chased it down and am now looking to go enlisted instead. My surgery was over 5 years ago, is that a disqualifier? I know most of you are probably not doctors, but the statement they made was rather general and I don't know what to believe. So in general, do you know if you can get a contract if you don't have perfect eyesight or wear corrective lenses, and if you have a med waiver for a major surgery long ago, would that be a disqualifier? Do any of you gentlemen know? If anybody does, please let me know. Thanks for any insight you can give me.



Seeing how you never mentioned the exact reason as to what the  birth defect was, requiring bypass heart surgery, here's the regulation:



> 2–18. Heart a. Current or history of all valvular heart diseases, congenital (746) or acquired (394), including those improved by surgery, are disqualifying. Mitral valve prolapse or bicuspid aortic valve is not disqualifying unless there is associated tachyarrhythmia, mitral regurgitation, aortic stenosis, insufficiency, or cardiomegaly. b. Current or history coronary heart disease (410) is disqualifying. c. Current or history of symptomatic arrhythmia or electrocardiographic evidence of arrhythmia.
> 
> (1) Current or history of supraventricular tachycardia (427.0), or any arrhythmia originating from the atrium or sinoatrial node, such as atrial flutter, and atrial fibrillation, unless there has been no recurrence during the preceding 2 years while off all medications, is disqualifying. Premature atrial or ventricular contractions sufficiently symptomatic to require treatment, or result in physical or psychological impairment, are disqualifying.
> 
> ...



5–3. Medical fitness standards for initial selection for Airborne training, Ranger training (Heart - In addition to the above)



> j. Heart and vascular system. Paragraphs 2–18 through 2–19, except for Special Forces training and duty: blood pressure with a preponderant systolic of less than 90 mmHg or greater than 140 mmHg or a preponderant diastolic of less than 60 mmHG or greater than 90 mmHg, regardless of age. Unsatisfactory orthostatic tolerance test is also disqualifying.



Your eyes:



> *2–12*. Eyes a. Lids.
> 
> (1) Current blepharitis (373), chronic or acute, until cured (373.00), is disqualifying.
> 
> ...



Your vision:



> 2–13. Vision
> 
> a. Current distant visual acuity of any degree that does not correct with spectacle lenses to at least one of the following (367) is disqualifying:
> 
> ...



Vision addendum 5–3. Medical fitness standards for initial selection for Airborne training, Ranger training (Reference the above where noted)



> g. Eyes and vision.
> 
> (1) *Paragraphs 2–12 and 2–13 with exceptions noted below.*
> 
> ...


----------



## chickenrappa (Jan 12, 2019)

I appreciate the info, and I am glad that you were able to help me figure it out. It looks like I will have no issues, considering I am corrected to 20/20 in both eyes, and my previous heart issue is not listed there as a disqualifier. Well, at least in the medical department. Now to take care of the rest of it.


----------



## TYW27 (Jan 17, 2020)

Does anyone know if "history" is YOUR history or your family's history? I have family history of heart disease. I always assumed it was the applicant's history vice their family's


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 17, 2020)

If it doesn't specify family, I've always taken it to mean me alone. Such as: "any history of joint issues?".


----------

